# Men are liars from birth! #136



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

FACT: Men lie. We tell you why. Also, walls work and one man very familiar with them has the proof. Who gets to decide who is a hate group? And who else is slipping through our porous borders?

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-01-16T22_14_34-08_00






If iTunes is your thing you can find us there. Search Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sas has a keeper! Let's just pray he doesn't scew it up!

The rest of the show proves we are doomed. Damned liberals.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Such toxic masculinity!!

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As they say in Jersey "I got your toxic masculinity right here".









Not quite the right visual but I am sure you get the picture.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I resemble that remark. I was never a liar, per se, but like my Grandfather, a line supervisor for Harley-Davidson, we are both great story tellers.

I also found out that if you can make a woman laugh, you don't have to lie to her--except when it comes to the subject of 'other women.' Then you say something like, _"For an over-weight, plain girl, she sure had a high opinion of herself..."_


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I resemble that remark. I was never a liar, per se, but like my Grandfather, a line supervisor for Harley-Davidson, we are both great story tellers.
> 
> I also found out that if you can make a woman laugh, you don't have to lie to her--except when it comes to the subject of 'other women.' Then you say something like, _"For an over-weight, plain girl, she sure had a high opinion of herself..."_


With regards to other women I prefer a raised eyebrow, a disapproving look and a head shake, keeps me from putting my foot in my mouth.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

jimb1972 said:


> With regards to other women I prefer a raised eyebrow, a disapproving look and a head shake, keeps me from putting my foot in my mouth.


That's a dangerous idea. Your head shake might signal to her, "Yikes, she caught me."

An "innocent man" responds with a comment she might buy--unless the woman she asked about was her mother.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

But Sas......women are well EVIL!!!

Math Finally Proves What Men Have Known All Along!

Ever since the biblical days of Adam men have known about the evil nature of women. Now using three well-known facts a simple yet elegant mathematical proof confirms this theory.

The facts (theroms):

1) Women = Money X Time
2) Time = Money
3) Money = root of all evil

The Proof:

Let
W= women
M= money
E = evil
T= time

Women = T X M

since
T= M
Women = (M)squared

since
Money = root of E
Women = (root of evil) squared

thus Women = evil


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> That's a dangerous idea. Your head shake might signal to her, "Yikes, she caught me."
> 
> An "innocent man" responds with a comment she might buy--unless the woman she asked about was her mother.


Any action is dangerous when dealing with women, but for sure anything you say can and will be used against you at some time in the future.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Burned all your trees down, did ya? :vs_lol:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am disappointing in ya Squatch. When asked if your seeing another woman you deny! DENY! DENY! DENY! You lie like Hillary Clinton running for President! You lie like Obama pitching healthcare! You lie like Nancy and Chuck about immigration and border security. Damn! don't let me have to explain this again. :devil:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I am disappointing in ya Squatch. When asked if your seeing another woman you deny! DENY! DENY! DENY! You lie like Hillary Clinton running for President! You lie like Obama pitching healthcare! You lie like Nancy and Chuck about immigration and border security. Damn! don't let me have to explain this again. :devil:


If I were planning on still dating both of them I would have gone the deny route but hot nursey is the only woman for me. So I had to be honest and cut the other one loose. What can I say, I only play an ahole on the podcast.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What?! Walls don't work?! Last I heard it was only Jesus Christ who could walk through walls and as far as I'm concerned, He can come in here any day of the week.


----------

